# Gaming Tutorial-Reihe



## GelberDrache (2. Juli 2015)

Einen schönen guten Tag

Ich beschäftige mich seit längerem mit Aufnahmeprogrammen, Leuten die diese falsch einstellen oder viel einfacher schlechte Programme die teilweise überteuert sind verwenden.
Dadurch habe ich mir Wissen angeeignet, welches ich in folgender Tutorialreihe weitergeben möchte.
Dieses Projekt befindet sich zur Zeit in der Alpha (also wip), wird aber stetig erweitert und verbessert.

Aufnahmeprogramm MSI Afterburner (kostenlos)

https://youtu.be/VYx2_sc-fdk

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit.
Stefan | GelberDrache


Was noch kommen wird:
Aufnahmeprogramme
Video- und Audiobearbeitung
Encoding (x264)
Bessere Qualität auf Youtube
Emulatoren


----------



## Stueppi (2. Juli 2015)

Wirklich? Du startest ein Tutorial (in dem du etwas über das Programm reden willst) mit "so downloade ich es" und "so installiert man es". 
Solche Tutorial Anfänge seh ich immer wieder und versteh nicht wieso man sowas noch erklären muss?! Wenn man auf das Video geklickt hat, will man wissen wie es selbst funktioniert und nicht wo man es runterlädt oder wie man es installiert. Im zweifel hilft bei sowas google und wer es nicht selbst hinbekommt, der sollte es sowieso sein lassen (weil mindestanforderung an einem selbst und so).

Ansonsten solltest du mit einem Mod absprechen in wie weit dieser Thread informativ ist und wie viel Kanalwerbung es ist.
Spoiler Alert: Kanalwerbung ist verboten.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juli 2015)

Zumal es genau DIESE Tutorial Reihe schon zu Hauf auf Youtube gibt.


----------



## GelberDrache (2. Juli 2015)

Es gibt leider oft genug das Problem das die Leute mit dem Download und der Installation beim MSI Afterburner Probleme haben, deswegen hab ich das mit rein genommen.
Aber ich kann ja am Anfang noch Anmerkungen setzten, damit man das überspringen kann 

Zumal es aber diese Tutorial Reihe nicht mit dem fachlichen Wissen dahinter gibt.
Und zeig mir mal bitte ein Tutorial Reihe die sich mit 14 Aufnahme Methoden beschäftigt.
Die sich um den Sagaras Scriptmaker kümmer.
5 Wege zeigen wird wie man den x264 nutzt.
Usw...


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2015)

Zumal, bei aller Liebe, der MSI Afterburner nur für wenige Menschen zum Aufnehmen von Spielen geeignet ist.  Die mitgelieferten Codecs fand ich alle nicht so pralle, und extern einen einfügen ist für die meisten mit Sicherheit zu kompliziert. 
Die Aufname als mpeg ist qualitativ sehr gut, für eine brauchbare Qualität braucht es aber eine SSD oder ein Festplatten-RAID.  Dann kommt auch noch die Problematik der Dateigrößen hinzu, damit muss der PC auch umgehen können. 

Für Qualitätsfanatiker nicht schlecht,  aber die meisten PCs würde  das vollkommen überfordern. 


Ich habe mich zuletzt mal mit ShadowPlay angefreundet,  die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind zwar absolut mickrig und die Qualität nur sehr mäßig,  aber hardwarebasierte Echtzeitkonvertierung hat schon ihre Vorteile. Man bekommt ohne Performanceverluste sofort sehr schön komprimierte Files mit relativ gut eingesetzter variabler Bitrate. Und, auch nicht schlecht,  ShadowPlay kommt mit jedem Programm und auch dem Desktop klar, auch ein Fensterwechsel bei laufender Aufnahme ist möglich. 


Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen der kostenpflichtigen Aufnahmeprogramme, die meisten davon sind auch gut.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich hab bisher immer Fraps verwendet. Man braucht nur eben ne große Platte, da 30 Minuten FullHD@30Hz schon 100GB sind.


----------



## GelberDrache (2. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zumal, bei aller Liebe, der MSI Afterburner nur für wenige Menschen zum Aufnehmen von Spielen geeignet ist.  Die mitgelieferten Codecs fand ich alle nicht so pralle, und extern einen einfügen ist für die meisten mit Sicherheit zu kompliziert.
> Die Aufname als mpeg ist qualitativ sehr gut, für eine brauchbare Qualität braucht es aber eine SSD oder ein Festplatten-RAID.  Dann kommt auch noch die Problematik der Dateigrößen hinzu, damit muss der PC auch umgehen können.


Hast dir sehr gut das Video angeschaut, da ich da sogar gezeigt habe wie man den UT Video installiert.
Das war eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden, da wir hier auf einen VFW Codec zurückgreifen, muss dieser nur Installiert werden und es dann kann man ihn im MSI Afterbrunern auswählen.
Dieser Codec braucht etwa ein durchschnittliche Datenrate von 85 MB/s bei 1440p@60 und RGB24.
Das kannst selbst eine einzelne Festplatte schaffen.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Für Qualitätsfanatiker nicht schlecht,  aber die meisten PCs würde  das vollkommen überfordern.


MJPG ist nicht für Qualitätsfanatiker .
Dieser Codec ist selbst auf 100% Lossy, wodurch bereits bei der Aufnahme Qualität verloren geht.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zuletzt mal mit ShadowPlay angefreundet,  die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind zwar absolut mickrig und die Qualität nur sehr mäßig,  aber hardwarebasierte Echtzeitkonvertierung hat schon ihre Vorteile. Man bekommt ohne Performanceverluste sofort sehr schön komprimierte Files mit relativ gut eingesetzter variabler Bitrate. Und, auch nicht schlecht,  ShadowPlay kommt mit jedem Programm und auch dem Desktop klar, auch ein Fensterwechsel bei laufender Aufnahme ist möglich.


Von Shadowplay (Nvidia) ist absoluter Rotz.
Shadowplay nimmt einer VFR (variabler Framerate auf) was sehr schnell zu Asynchronität führt kann, da Videobearbeitungsprogramme in CFR (constant Framerate) arbeiten.
Zusätzlich nimmt es mit der Fabrmatrix BT.601 auf, was zu dazu führt das das Video an Farbsättigung verliert.
Zudem kann Shadowplay nur Lossy (verlustbehaftet) Aufnehmen, was zu einer Reduzierung der Qualität führt.
Der Sound wird auch gerade mal mit 192 kbit/s gespeicht, was man schon deutlich hört.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen der kostenpflichtigen Aufnahmeprogramme, die meisten davon sind auch gut.


Nur das es kostenlose Programme gibt die genau so gut sind.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher immer Fraps verwendet. Man braucht nur eben ne große Platte, da 30 Minuten FullHD@30Hz schon 100GB sind.


Fps Multi Lock, das heißt wenn man mit 30 Aufnimmt muss man mindestens 60 Fps haben um diese Inagem zu haben, schaft die GPU aber nur 59,9, so wird man auf 30 gedrosselt.
Nur eine Tonspure, wenn man sein Mic ordentlich Nachbearbeiten möchte brauch man ein zweites Programm, wie zum Beispiel Audacity, dadurch muss man das Mic nach Synchronisieren.
Aufnahme entweder in RGB24 oder YV12, also entweder im der maximalen Qualität oder in der minimalen, nicht dazwischen.
Zudem kann es bei manchen Spielen passieren das wenn man RGB24 nutzen möchte trotzdem nur in YV12 aufgenommen wird.
Man muss den Fraps Codec nutzen, und hat dadurch keinen Einfluss auf die Performance und Kompression.
Und obwohl es seit 2013 nicht mehr weiter Entwickelt wird ist es kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2015)

MJPEG speicher jedes Frame als einzelnes JPEG ...  natürlich ist JPEG kein verlustfreies Bildformat,  aber im Vergleich zu den allermeisten komprimierten Formaten steht das sehr gut da. 

ShadowPlay hat die schon genannten Vor- und Nachteile.  Der Sättigungsverlust ist in der Tat wirklich nervig, aber dann wiederum hast du sowieso einige Spiele die im Betrieb in den Gamma-Werten des Treibers rumdrehen, insofern muss man häufig nochmal von Hand nacharbeiten. Und, nicht zuletzt, will man beim Veröffentlichen eines Videos meist auch garnicht die exakt gleiche Farbdarstellung haben wie beim Spiel, häufig sieht es besser aus diese etwas anzupassen. Schließlich darfst du nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Videos am Ende auf Handys mit vollkommen schief kalibrierten Displays abgespielt werden. 

Thema Sound:  Solange Youtube da nichts ordentliches unterstützt, macht das kaum keinen Unterschied   Die allermeisten Youtube-Videos werden entsprechend billig produziert, was den Klang angeht. Auch da gilt wieder, die meisten davon werden am Ende über Handy-Lautsprecher oder Apple/Beats-Kopfhörer und ähnlichen Schrott abgespielt, da würden es auch 32kbit/s tun.  
Auch wenn das wirklich schade ist.


Wo wir beim Thema sind: Ich habe gerade mal das Video aufgerufen ...  und sorry, aber 25min ist VIEL zu viel pro Folge. Das schreckt echt ab.  Versuchs mal mit kürzeren Videos und kleinerer Trennung der Themen. 

Anbei, wenn du möchtest kann ich dir noch ein paar weitere Randinformationen zum Thema Bildverhältnisse geben,  da habe ich in letzter Zeit viel dran herumgeforscht. Findest du auch (in unverständlicher 4-uhr-morgens -Schreibweise) in meinem Blog hier im Forum.


----------



## iReckyy (2. Juli 2015)

Also ich schaue gerne Gameplays usw. Leider sind die wirklich oft nicht in wirklich anschaulicher Qualität auf Youtube zu sehen. 

Ich freue mich schon darauf von euch zu lernen, wie man so etwas selber in sehr guter Qualität aufnehmen kann. 

Tutorials gibt es tatsächlich sehr häufig auf Youtube, allerdings sind die für viele, für mich auch häufig nicht so gut zu verstehen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen bei euren Videos.

Gruß, Recki.


----------



## GelberDrache (2. Juli 2015)

Man nimmt aber kein MJPEG, weil es einfach zu groß wird.
Ein Ut Video hat eine bessere Qualität bei einer kleineren Datei.

Den unterschied in der Audio hört man schon deutlich.
Gerade wenn es in die Nachbearbeitung geht.
Und der Sättigungsverlust hat nichts mit dem Gamma-Wert zu tun, sondern das in der falsche Farbmatrix aufgenommen wird.

Ein Video bekommt soviel wie es braucht.
MSI Afterburner hat nur mal eine riesige Menge an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Ein Video zu DXTory, Fraps oder OBS werden deutlich kürzer sein.

Zum Thema mit Auflösung und so weiter brauch ich keine Hilfe.
Da ich zu den Leuten gehöre die gerade in dem Gebiet an meisten Ahnung haben.

720p@30 = 2.000 kbit/s (H.264)
1080p@30 = 4.000 kbi/s (H.264)
1440@30 = 10.000 kbit/s (H.264)
2160p@30 = 22.000 kbit/s (H.264)

720p@60 = 3.000 kbit/s (H.264)
1080p@60 = 5.000 kbit/s (H.264)
1440@60 = 15.000 kbit/s (VP9)
2160@60 = 41.000 kbit/s (VP9)

Ab einer Auflösung von 1152p/1800p bekommt man das Encoding der nächsten höheren Stufe, wobei diese dann noch auf 1080/1440p laufen.
Aber einer Fps von 41, wird das HFR Encoding genutzt, wobei bei 1440p/2160p nur VP9 als Encoder genutzt wird und nicht mehr der H.264.

Ich weiß halt auch wie man sowas auf Youtube hin bekommt 
http://abload.de/img/1152piukfb.png

@iReckyy
Wenn man weiß wie kriegt man sehr gute Qualität hin.
Einfach mir bei Youtube folgen, da wird es in den nächsten Tagen ein Video geben mit dem Namen: "Bessere Qualität auf Youtube"


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn man keine großen und schnellen Laufwerke hat ...   MJPEG ist ineffizient,  aber einfach.  Es benötigt keine Rechenkapazitäten. 


Die von dir genannten Bitraten zu den Auflösungen stimmen auch nur so mittelmäßig gut, ich würde mich da prinzipiell an die Werte von Youtube halten. 

Du kennst dich aus?    Erzähl mir doch mal, wie es mit 21:9 Bildern aussieht. Oder anderen Formaten    Da lernt man erstmal die echten Probleme von Youtubes eigenen Kodieralgorithmen kennen.


Und 1152p soll nicht ganz so einwandfrei funktionieren, 1170p ist vorzuziehen. Allerdings ändert sich das auch relativ häufig. 


Ich lade mittlerweile Dateien wieder in x264 hoch, statt in VP8/9.  Die sind zwar größer, der Rechenaufwand ist aber VIEL geringer, und nachdem Youtube das durch den Qualitäts-Fleischwolf gedreht hat ist es sowieso egal.


----------



## GelberDrache (3. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine großen und schnellen Laufwerke hat ...   MJPEG ist ineffizient,  aber einfach.  Es benötigt keine Rechenkapazitäten.


Probier doch mal einfach UT Video aus.
Dieser Codec ist extrem schnell, deswegen nutzen wir ihn ja.
Bessere Performance, kleiner Dateien und Lossless



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die von dir genannten Bitraten zu den Auflösungen stimmen auch nur so mittelmäßig gut, ich würde mich da prinzipiell an die Werte von Youtube halten.


Die Bitraten die ich genant habe sind die die Youtube bei seinem neu Encoding gibt.
Woher wir das wissen?
Ganz einfach wir haben Testvideos hochgeladen die die Bitrate der einzelnen Stufen an ihre Grenze bringt.
Diese Video haben wir dann runtergeladen und nachgeschaut.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du kennst dich aus?    Erzähl mir doch mal, wie es mit 21:9 Bildern aussieht. Oder anderen Formaten    Da lernt man erstmal die echten Probleme von Youtubes eigenen Kodieralgorithmen kennen.


Bei 16:10 ist es für das 1440p Encoding die Auflösung 1920x1200.
Bei einem anderen Seitenverhältnis wird einfach aber einer anderen Auflösung das nächst höhere Encoding freigeschaltet.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und 1152p soll nicht ganz so einwandfrei funktionieren, 1170p ist vorzuziehen. Allerdings ändert sich das auch relativ häufig.


Wenn dann hatte man 1172p genommen, weil ab der Auflösung dann die 1440p Stufe zu sehen war und nicht einfach nur die 1080p Stufe überschrieben wurde.
Da man aber inzwischen 1400p brauch, damit die 1440p Stufe zu sehen ist nimmt man die Auflösung 1152p (16:9), da es das Minimum für das 1440p Encoding ist und lässt die 1080p Stufe einfach überschreiben.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich lade mittlerweile Dateien wieder in x264 hoch, statt in VP8/9.  Die sind zwar größer, der Rechenaufwand ist aber VIEL geringer, und nachdem Youtube das durch den Qualitäts-Fleischwolf gedreht hat ist es sowieso egal.


Hochgeladen wird natürlich in x264, da der VP9 Encdod einfach zu lange dauert.
Ein CRF zwischen 15 und 23 und fertig.


----------



## ZeroAce (3. Juli 2015)

Video geht inhaltlich klar, ist mir aber ne Ecke zu langatmig und diese Winzgröße nervt bei Tutorials enorm. Keinen Bock, die im Vollbild zu gucken, da ich das nebenbei gleich ausprobieren möchte. 

Fehlen tut mir: Was tu ich, wenn die Platte zu schwach ist und ich ein abgebrannter Schüler bin, der sich keine neue holen kann? Dann fällt UT-Video ja flach, und die integrierten Codecs bzw. andere Codecs müssen herhalten. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zumal, bei aller Liebe, der MSI Afterburner nur für wenige Menschen zum Aufnehmen von Spielen geeignet ist. Die mitgelieferten Codecs fand ich alle nicht so pralle, und extern einen einfügen ist für die meisten mit Sicherheit zu kompliziert. [...] Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen der kostenpflichtigen Aufnahmeprogramme, die meisten davon sind auch gut.


Deshalb ist wohl der Ansatz, die Installation und Einrichtung auch kurz zu zeigen, nicht der verkehrteste.  Wobei ich den Afterburner eigentlich schon als Aufnahmeprogramm ernst nehmen kann - mit MJPG läuft er gut, mit den nachinstallierten Codecs och. Das zum 0-Tarif ... kann ich nicht meckern, und dann noch mit dem OSD, was nicht nur beim Aufnehmen relevant ist ... 



> Die Bitraten die ich genant habe sind die die Youtube bei seinem neu Encoding gibt. Woher wir das wissen? Ganz einfach wir haben Testvideos hochgeladen die die Bitrate der einzelnen Stufen an ihre Grenze bringt.


Dann sind das die Werte, die man im ungünstigsten Fall bekommt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht die Regel.  Wie hast du's  eigentlich gemessen? Mit einem speziellen, quasi unkomprimierbaren Testvideo, oder mit Gameplay?



> Bei 16:10 ist es für das 1440p Encoding die Auflösung 1920x1200.


EDIT: Müsste nach der Höhe gehen - alles mit mehr als 1152 Pixeln in der Vertikalen sollte die Stufe freischalten und 1080p ersetzen. Bei 16:10 ging bei mir auch 1856 x 1060 für den besseren Encode, bei 21:9  hab ich aber keinen Plan, was der Player macht oder Youtube kodiert.



> Bessere Performance, kleiner Dateien und Lossless


MJPEG-Intraframekompression frisst wenig Ressourcen, müsste auch gut mit vielen Lossless-Codecs konkurrieren können, was die Systemleistung angeht.  Aber ja - würde mich wundern, wenn UT-Video langsamer wäre. 



> Man nimmt aber kein MJPEG, weil es einfach zu groß wird.


EDIT: Bei der 100%-Qualitätsangabe, ja - bei jedem anderen Wert - 99% z.B. - wird's teils deutlich drunter liegen. Nicht uninteressant für schwächere Rechner und v.A. Platten, Kompromiss wäre dann halt ein höherer Verlust.


----------



## GelberDrache (3. Juli 2015)

ZeroAce schrieb:


> Video geht inhaltlich klar, ist mir aber ne Ecke zu langatmig und diese Winzgröße nervt bei Tutorials enorm. Keinen Bock, die im Vollbild zu gucken, da ich das nebenbei gleich ausprobieren möchte.


Das Problem wird noch behoben 


ZeroAce schrieb:


> Fehlen tut mir: Was tu ich, wenn die Platte zu schwach ist und ich ein abgebrannter Schüler bin, der sich keine neue holen kann? Dann fällt UT-Video ja flach, und die integrierten Codecs bzw. andere Codecs müssen herhalten.


MJPG erzeugt größere Dateien als UT Video
NV12 ist unkomprimiert in YV12
Entweder müsste man dann auf MAgicYUV zurück greifen (hat aber noch Probleme bei der Farbraum Konvertierung) oder Lagarith (Nutzt die falsche Fabmatrix)
Aber zu den genauen Codecs wird es noch ein eigenständiges Video geben, weil ansonsten das Video komplett zerschossen wird in der länge xD



ZeroAce schrieb:


> Dann sind das die Werte, die man im ungünstigsten Fall bekommt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht die Regel.  Wie hast du's  eigentlich gemessen? Mit einem speziellen, quasi unkomprimierbaren Testvideo, oder mit Gameplay?


Das sind die Maximalen Werte!
Indem wir ein Testvideo hochgeladen haben (Serious Sam the First oder Second Encounter, bin mir da gerade nicht so ganz sicher) das extrem Komplex, das die Bitrate halt bis zum Maximum ausreizt.
Dieses haben wir dann mit dem Jdouwnlouder runtergeladen und dann per Mediainfo nachgeschaut.


ZeroAce schrieb:


> Müsste nach der Höhe gehen - alles mit mehr als 1152 Pixeln in der Vertikalen sollte die Stufe freischalten.  Bei 21:9 müsste es (ungetestet) 2688 x 1152 sein, bei 16:10 sollte auch schon eine niedrigere Auflösung gehen als 1920 x 1200.


 Das werde ich noch genau nachprüfen, das wurde ich heute morgen schon von einem Kollegen zu angeschrieben xD


ZeroAce schrieb:


> Wenn das relevant ist, dann nimmt man aber erst recht kein UT-Video. MJPG ist meist *deutlich* kleiner.


Wie gesagt MJPG erzeugt bei schlechterer Qualität, größere Dateien.

Format                                   : JPEG
Codec ID                                 : MJPG
Duration                                 : 30s 667ms
Bit rate                                 : 392 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 57.000 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 3.320
Stream size                              : 1.40 GiB (99%)


Format                                   : YUV
Codec ID                                 : ULH0
Codec ID/Info                            : Ut Video Lossless Codec
Codec ID/Hint                            : Ut Video
Duration                                 : 30s 509ms
Bit rate                                 : 374 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 57.000 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Compression mode                         : Lossless
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 3.167
Stream size                              : 1.33 GiB (99%)

Und das war noch ein Menü, da konnte der UT Video noch nicht mal seine stärke gegenüber dem MJPG ausspielen.


----------



## kero81 (3. Juli 2015)

GelberDrache schrieb:


> Es gibt leider oft genug das Problem das die Leute mit dem Download und der Installation beim MSI Afterburner Probleme haben, deswegen hab ich das mit rein genommen.
> Aber ich kann ja am Anfang noch Anmerkungen setzten, damit man das überspringen kann
> 
> Zumal es aber diese Tutorial Reihe nicht mit dem fachlichen Wissen dahinter gibt.
> ...



Hach, dann gibts die halt nicht als Reihe. Dennoch zu Hauf auf Youtube vertreten und m.M.n. extrem überflüssig. Man findet das halt alles schon, das was Du da jetzt machst ist für mich nur ein Tut zwischen Millionen anderen.


----------



## GelberDrache (3. Juli 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hach, dann gibts die halt nicht als Reihe. Dennoch zu Hauf auf Youtube vertreten und m.M.n. extrem überflüssig. Man findet das halt alles schon, das was Du da jetzt machst ist für mich nur ein Tut zwischen Millionen anderen.


Also nur weil es etwas schon auf Youtube gibt, darf ich es nicht machen?
Zudem zeig mir ein das so ausführlich ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Juli 2015)

Prinzipiell i.O - mal selber testen, wenn du noch ein DXtory reinpackst. Denn die grosse Menge nutzt das besagt Programm mit Lagarith. Bessere Qualität wäre toll, solange man den Unterschied auch bemerken würde bei gleicher Auflösung. Das Problem ist aber die Komprimierung von YouTube und zusätzlich der Stream ohne nervige Nachladeruckler, wenn man nicht bereit ist 5min zu warten.


----------



## GelberDrache (3. Juli 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Prinzipiell i.O - mal selber testen, wenn du noch ein DXtory reinpackst. Denn die grosse Menge nutzt das besagt Programm mit Lagarith. Bessere Qualität wäre toll, solange man den Unterschied auch bemerken würde bei gleicher Auflösung. Das Problem ist aber die Komprimierung von YouTube und zusätzlich der Stream ohne nervige Nachladeruckler, wenn man nicht bereit ist 5min zu warten.



Ich werde mich mit 14 Aufnahme Methoden beschäftigen.
Da gehört DXTory natürlich mit zu.
Genau so Fraps, OBS, Shadowplay und noch weite.
Und noch vieles mehr xD


----------



## kero81 (3. Juli 2015)

GelberDrache schrieb:


> Also nur weil es etwas schon auf Youtube gibt, darf ich es nicht machen?
> Zudem zeig mir ein das so ausführlich ist.



Du kannst natürlich machen was Du willst... Such doch einfach mal selbst bei Youtube. Alleine der Gedanke das es außer deinen Tuts keine gibt die so ausführlich sind ist schon bissl strange. Als ob Du jetzt der erste wärest der auf sowas kommt.


----------



## GelberDrache (3. Juli 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Alleine der Gedanke das es außer deinen Tuts keine gibt die so ausführlich sind ist schon bissl strange. Als ob Du jetzt der erste wärest der auf sowas kommt.



Dann schau dir doch mal alleine die erste Seite auf Deutsch und Englisch an, von denn Video die 10+ Minuten gehen.
Dann verstehst du was ich meine.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2015)

ZeroAce schrieb:


> EDIT: Müsste nach der Höhe gehen - alles mit mehr als 1152 Pixeln in der Vertikalen sollte die Stufe freischalten und 1080p ersetzen. Bei 16:10 ging bei mir auch 1856 x 1060 für den besseren Encode, bei 21:9  hab ich aber keinen Plan, was der Player macht oder Youtube kodiert.



Nein, Youtube klassifiziert die Videos intern nach ihrer horizontalen Auflösung, und schließt dann auf die horizontale Auflösung die ein Bild bei 16:9 Format hätte.  Ziemlich bescheuert und kompliziert. 

Im Kurzformat:  Wenn du 16:9 Videos verwendest, wirst du keine Probleme haben. 

Wenn du 21:9 (oder ein anderes Format !=16:9) verwendest, passiert folgendes:  
Hat das Video bspw 2560*1080 Pixel,  so klassifiziert er das als 1080p Video in der Qualitätseinstellung und schließt davon auf eine horizontale Breite von 1920 Pixeln, an die er es anpasst.Er rechnet es auf 1920*810 Pixel herunter. 
Kein Scherz,  bis ich das verstanden habe hat es einige Tests gebraucht. 

Um nun ein Video in 2560*1080 Pixel   auch so anzuzeigen, musst du ihm also erklären, dass er das als 1440p Video einstufen soll. Dafür müsstest du es also auf 3413*1440 Pixel hochskalieren. Um daraus wiederum die passende entsprechende Auflösungsstufe mit der 3440 vorne zu machen,  kommst du also bei 3440*1451 Pixel aus. 

So weit, so bescheuert.  

Da die Multiplikation mit  4/3  nun nicht unbedingt das schönste Bild ergibt, kann man sich auch überlegen, die Seitenlängen einfach mit 1,5 oder 2 zu multiplizieren, was bei einem guten Kompressionsalgorithmus immerhin nur noch eine geringere Änderung der Dateigröße bringt (schließlich werden nicht wirklich Informationen hinzugefügt).
Youtube bastelt sich das dann eh zurecht.


21:9 Videos richtig bearbeiten und hochladen ist erstaunlich kompliziert, ich habe viele Tests dafür gebraucht. 

Problematisch ist natürlich auch, dass Youtube bei Channeln die keine großen Aufrufzahlen haben nach wie vor nur zufällig mal eine Auflösung über 1080p unterstützt. Vermutlich, wenn sie gerade mal Kapazitäten frei haben oder so.


----------



## GelberDrache (3. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> 21:9 Videos richtig bearbeiten und hochladen ist erstaunlich kompliziert, ich habe viele Tests dafür gebraucht.


In Kurzform, es ist nachher sch... egal welche Auflösung das Video das Youtube anzeigt hat.
Solange das Video die richtige Encoding Stufe bekommt,
Und das ist die 1440p Stufe, gerade mit HFR und die sollte etwa ab einer höhe von 1152p freigeschaltet werden. Encode 308.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Problematisch ist natürlich auch, dass Youtube bei Channeln die keine großen Aufrufzahlen haben nach wie vor nur zufällig mal eine Auflösung über 1080p unterstützt. Vermutlich, wenn sie gerade mal Kapazitäten frei haben oder so.


Wobei das inzwischen sehr gut gehen.
Zudem kann man diese Stufe auch triggern lassen, wenn man weiß wie


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2015)

GelberDrache schrieb:


> In Kurzform, es ist nachher sch... egal welche Auflösung das Video das Youtube anzeigt hat.
> Solange das Video die richtige Encoding Stufe bekommt,
> Und das ist die 1440p Stufe, gerade mit HFR und die sollte etwa ab einer höhe von 1152p freigeschaltet werden. Encode 308.


Nein, das würde nur für 16:9 gelten, also die 2048 Pixel Breite.  Aber wie ich gerade ausgeführt habe, geht es tatsächlich um die horizontale Auflösung.  Wo der passende Wert da liegt, müsste man erst mal testen.  Da das Format relativ selten hochgeladen wird, gibt es dazu im Internet quasi null Erfahrungswerte.

Falls es auch dort 1152p hoch sein soll, müsste die Breite mindestens 2731 Pixel betragen.  Aber verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht, gut möglich dass man da einfach für jede Stufe individuelle Werte festgelegt hat, nicht ein bestimmtes Verhältnis über der Normgröße.


GelberDrache schrieb:


> Wobei das inzwischen sehr gut gehen.
> Zudem kann man diese Stufe auch triggern lassen, wenn man weiß wie



Jetzt bin ich gespannt.


----------



## GelberDrache (4. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, das würde nur für 16:9 gelten, also die 2048 Pixel Breite.  Aber wie ich gerade ausgeführt habe, geht es tatsächlich um die horizontale Auflösung.  Wo der passende Wert da liegt, müsste man erst mal testen.  Da das Format relativ selten hochgeladen wird, gibt es dazu im Internet quasi null Erfahrungswerte.


Deswegen werden wir das ja durchtesten 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gespannt.


Tja dann musst du wohl eins meiner nächsten Videos anschauen


----------



## ZeroAce (4. Juli 2015)

@Stryke7
Ich tipp drauf, dass es mit beidem geht. Ich hab ja selber 16:10 und renn da eher in die Höhe rein, mit 21:9 bekomme ich aber auch mit 2560 x 1080 die 1440p - Stufe - zumindest in 30 FPS.  Ebenfalls mit ner bescheuerten 2560 x 500 - Auflösung. 0 Ahnung, soll mal irgendwer durchtesten, der etwas mehr Zeit und Lust drauf hat als ich


----------



## GelberDrache (4. Juli 2015)

Das Video des MSI Afterburner aktualisiert.
Eine Art Inhaltsverzeichnis am Anfang eingefügt und die Lesbarkeit im nicht Vollbild verbessert.

MSI Afterburner 
https://youtu.be/VYx2_sc-fdk


----------

